# Grow Diary - auto Strawberry Cheesecake and Kush XXL



## magoebel (Feb 1, 2022)

Planted 2/1/22
Soil FFOF 70%
Perlite 30%
Humidity 65% using an Inkbird controller
Clear plastic cups for humidity domes

Grow Tent SF 2x4x6
Light SF-2000

Wish me luck!


----------



## Airbone (Feb 1, 2022)

You got this!
What flavors you growing?


----------



## Airbone (Feb 1, 2022)

Never mind lol


----------



## magoebel (Feb 1, 2022)

Airbone said:


> You got this!
> What flavors you growing?


Thank you! I appreciate the support. Looking forward to updating and learning as I go.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 2, 2022)

Here is to a happy harvest!

all the best Amigo!


----------



## magoebel (Feb 6, 2022)

1st update. Kush XL has sprouted. Still waiting on Strawberry Cheesecake to sprout. Hopefully, any day now.
Info:
Starting in 1 gallon pot. Using FFOF/Perlite 70/30 mix
Humidity average 65%
18/6 light cycle using SF-2000


----------



## magoebel (Feb 10, 2022)

I officially have two plants sprouted. I had to take the shell off the cotyledon of the strawberry cheesecake.

Day 9
Humidity average 65%
Temp 81F (we are having a slight heatwave this week)


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 10, 2022)

What seed company?


----------



## magoebel (Feb 10, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> What seed company?


They were a gift for my sister who got them from Homegrown Cannabis Co


----------



## magoebel (Feb 18, 2022)

I seem to be sucking at autoflower. Both planted on 2/1. The smaller plant is Strawberry Cheesecake. I think I may have overwatered and that’s why it’s growing slower. I dried it out and right after I took this pic I watered it with about a 1/4 of a cup and will check in the morning. The bigger plant is Kush XL and that seems to be a bit better but still slow. I had intended to pot up to a 5 gal next Tuesday but since the growth is so slow I’m gonna wait another week beyond Tuesday.

When I pot up I intend to mix 40% Strawberry Fields 40% Ocean Forest and 20% perlite.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 19, 2022)

It's easier to control your seedlings if you start out in smaller containers and then transplant into bigger pots.


----------

